# Canada job search process



## xplore (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Frndz,

I got the file number from Canada CIC.
If I want to start my job search from India, can you suggest me the ways....
I am planning to come with my family.So I would like to search the job 1st, later I will come there.

Thanks & Regards
Sridhar
Hyderabad


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You are _highly_ unlikely to get a job from India. Why would they hire you when there are people who are already in Canada who are looking for jobs?


----------



## xplore (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Colchar,
Good logic.However i am asking for the possibility.
If you know anything please guide me.

Thanks & Regards
Sridhar


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Well what kind of job are you looking for? That is going to be a big factor in how likely it is you can start job hunting beforehand or not.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

xplore said:


> Hi Colchar,
> Good logic.However i am asking for the possibility.
> If you know anything please guide me.
> 
> ...



I told you the possibility - it is _highly_ unlikely.


----------



## xplore (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Oldpro,

It is Cisco Networking.(Routers,Switches,Loadbalancers,Firewalls) and F5 load balanacers with CCNA and CCNP certifications.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Do some looking at what is available and contact some people from there. Explain your background and situation and when you expect to be available IN Canada to work. Don't ask for a job yet, ask for advice on how to proceed given your situation. 
https://www.google.ca/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=RA7mVK92w--MAcTPgogF&gws_rd=ssl#q=cisco+networking+jobs+canada

For example, I found this ad and at the bottom of it you will see a name and a phone number. Use Skype to phone the guy and ask him for some advice. When you do, use the '8 Magic Words'. Use exactly these words. 'I have a problem, I need your help.'

Most people will respond to a personal request for help. 

SR Network Engineer: Control Systems & Critical Infrastructure | HAYS | Workopolis


----------



## xplore (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi OldPro,

Thanks a lot for your guidance.

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## iblis3 (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe try work listing sites such as Workopolis?


----------

